# VapeClub - SX Mini M-Class Auction!



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

With the recent pre-order buy I brought in an additional pair of the SX Mini M Class mods. I would like to put one of these on auction with all proceeds (not just the profit but all of it) going towards VapeClub's efforts in promoting VapeCon 2015!

The winner may choose either a grey/silver or black/silver unit.

The reserve value is R2550 with bid increments in R25, bidding closes tomorrow night at 21:00, Friday 1 May 2015.

Do I hear R2600?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne (30/4/15)

I will start the bidding - R2600

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Thank you Sir, we have R2600!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/15)

R2800. Thank you for support with VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/15)

R2850

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/15)

R2875

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Thank you Gentlemen, will we see R2900?


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Thank you Gentlemen, will we see R2900?


Eish


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

Ya I'm in for R2,900! I can have twin SXMini's at VapeCon Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/15)

ah @Rob Fisher, you really want to take me on hey  R2920


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> ah @Rob Fisher, you really want to take me on hey  R2920



Oh @Gizmo 'arama I love a good auction...

R2,950... OK @JakesSA let's close the auction now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Morne (30/4/15)

R2975

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Things sure are heating up now ... will we break the R3000 mark? Remember ladies and gentleman, this goes to a good cause!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

@JakesSA when does the auction end?


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/15)

R2990


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Tomorrow at 21:00, Friday 1 May 2015


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Where's @Philip Dunkley, I was convinced his name would pop up here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

R2,999!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Where's @Philip Dunkley, I was convinced his name would pop up here?



@Philip Dunkley is packing his bags to head to Durban!


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/15)

Guys the increments are R25, so that puts @Gizmo at R3000 and @Rob Fisher at R3025

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys the increments are R25, so that puts @Gizmo at R3000 and @Rob Fisher at R3025



Kewl... in that case we hit our R3,000+ mark and I should be awarded the SX Mini!


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/15)

R3050


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/15)

Hey @JakesSA, I'm assuming that the SX Mini will be personally awarded to the winning bidder at Vapecon? That would be so cool 

I mean just sending it with some random courier is so impersonal. I'm pretty sure non of the bidders are in a hurry to have one of these awesome little gadgets


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

I'm not waiting to get it at VapeCon... I want it couriered impersonally tomorrow when the auction is over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

R3,075

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Phew, things are heating up now ...


----------



## Paulie (30/4/15)

lol i want to join in just for laughs but ill just watch and 

Goodluck gents!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (30/4/15)

R3100

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/5/15)

R3125


----------



## Philip Dunkley (1/5/15)

I'm out


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

R3150

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

We have a surprise entry from Lady Liquid! Looks like the high rollers are starting to weigh in now, will we see R3200?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/15)

R3,175

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

R3200 from Lady Liquid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/5/15)

You go Lady Liquid

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Nail biting stuff .. will Mr Fisher take the bait? Will we see R3250?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Nail biting stuff .. will Mr Fisher take the bait? Will we see R3250?


Nah I think he's tapped out, maybe @Paulie or @Zodd could take down the lady of the liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

dammit VandaL...shhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/15)

I'm out and about at vape meets left right and centre... and I would hate to take away an SX Mini from @Melinda!

But I have a sneaky suspicion that there will be some more hectic bidding tonight when @Gizmo get's back to his PC!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Melinda said:


>


Shame, looks like you're working up a bit of a sweat there Melinda. I guess it would help if people wouldn't bump this thread every 5 minutes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Shame, looks like you're working up a bit of a sweat there Melinda. I guess it would help if people wouldn't bump this thread every 5 minutes



yep it would definitely help, but yep sweating bullets here...f5ing the crap out of this thread and every time I get an alert my heart sinks...


----------



## Alex (1/5/15)

Good luck Melinda


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/5/15)

Nice bid @Melinda 
Holding thumbs for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (1/5/15)

Gosh, so everytime someone posts, you stress out @Melinda, lad-e-liquid?

Heh, seems like I'll have to wear one of these next time I visit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

dammit Mike!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (1/5/15)

Mike said:


> Gosh, so everytime someone posts, you stress out @Melinda, lad-e-liquid?
> 
> Heh, seems like I'll have to wear one of these next time I visit


Lego?

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (1/5/15)

And..... My bid will be R...Troll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (1/5/15)

This 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)




----------



## Mike (1/5/15)

LandyMan said:


> Lego?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



Unless I've turned into a legoman...









Melinda said:


>



Hey, no 50 Shades here!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/5/15)

R3250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (1/5/15)

Mike said:


> Unless I've turned into a legoman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Looked just like a Lego piece

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

C'mon @Melinda, I know you want to

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> C'mon @Melinda, I know you want to



Now if that's not ENTICING @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Looks like we are entering the final stretch, will Lady Liquid go the distance, will @Gizmo make it down the home stretch or will Mr Fisher ramble through to victory.. ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Or will Mr. X trump them all .. ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Or will Mr. X trump them all .. ?


You called @JakesSA?


----------



## Yiannaki (1/5/15)

Nail biting entertainment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (1/5/15)

Jakez should Google hangout a live stream auction in the final 5mins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/5/15)

VandaL said:


> Jakez should Google hangout a live stream auction in the final 5mins


Brilliant idea!!


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

LandyMan said:


> You called @JakesSA?



That depends Sir, lift your paddle and we'll find out?


----------



## LandyMan (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> That depends Sir, lift your paddle and we'll find out?


Lol


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/5/15)

I bid R500

I get a staff discount

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> I bid R500
> 
> I get a staff discount



Err .. we've discussed this before, discounts are for clients only!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/5/15)

lets hope the clients will cook your supper

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Which might explain why I lost 10 kgs since VapeClub started .. 

Anyways .. back on topic, will we see R3300? Come on ladies and gentlemen, the hour groweth late..


----------



## capetocuba (1/5/15)

might


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Which might explain why I lost 10 kgs since VapeClub started ..
> 
> Anyways .. back on topic, will we see R3300? Come on ladies and gentlemen, the hour groweth late..


you too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (1/5/15)

I lost before this was even started

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Come on Mr Castro, forget the grammar and lift your paddle!!


----------



## Alex (1/5/15)

01000010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101100 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Err .. we've discussed this before, discounts are for clients only!


Well in that case my bid after discount R500

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (1/5/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (1/5/15)

Oops, thought this was the vape mail thread. Sorry guys...... As you were.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

30 Minutes remaining...... I'm at the edge of my seat here


----------



## Morne (1/5/15)

17min......


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

13 Minutes


----------



## Paulie (1/5/15)

So how is everyone night going? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Paulie said:


> So how is everyone night going? Lol


Ahhhh! I'm trying to start a thread elsewhere but I can't seem to unglue myself from this one..... nail-biting stuff indeed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (1/5/15)

R3250......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

And finally the auction draws to a close, so far the leading bid is from @Gizmo with R3250!

Here is how the hammer will fall,

At 8:58, I will announce "going once", followed by a one minute break
At 8:59, I will announce "going twice", again followed by a one minute break.
At 9:00, it will be "Sold" 

That gives participants two minutes to decide. 

IF a bid is made after the count down starts the clock will be reset and I will again follow the sequence above starting with "Going once"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (1/5/15)

Jakey said:


> R3250......



@Gizmo had the last bid at R3250


----------



## Jakey (1/5/15)

Well then im out


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Increments of R25 if you please?


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Going once ..


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

R3525

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

And Lady Liquid joins the fray once more with a magnificent bid .. will we see R3600?


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Going once ..


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Going twice ..


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

No bids, @Gizmo, @Rob Fisher?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

21:04 on my clock @JakesSA I think we have a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Sold! Congratulations @Melinda!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (1/5/15)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

Well done Sweetie

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

Gawd my heart is beating a mile a minute....Thanks guys this was so much fun

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Thank you very much to the SX Mini group buy participants who effectively made this auction possible and thank you to all who participated in the auction!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakey (1/5/15)

Just a glorified istick this.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (1/5/15)

Well done Mel!

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Well done @Melinda 

@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl thanks for the evening's entertainment


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Just a glorified istick this.....



May I auction yours?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Melinda said:


> Gawd my heart is beating a mile a minute....Thanks guys this was so much fun


lol, auctions do that 

Congrats, that's one heck of a device 

...and thanks to @JakesSA and all the participants, you folks put on one heck of a show


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, auctions do that
> 
> Congrats, that's one heck of a device
> 
> ...and thanks to @JakesSA and all the participants, you folks put on one heck of a show


The show here at home next to Melinda was hilarious

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> May I auction yours?


If all the proceeds come to me...... Starting bid of 2450.... Sure


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

What colour will you take @Melinda?


----------



## Melinda (1/5/15)

Lady Liquid will take Black/Silver thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

A good choice indeed, congratulations once more! Tell @Derick to break out the bubbly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> The show here at home next to Melinda was hilarious



When are you uploading it to youtube?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/5/15)

Ah I missed out. I will be funding @JakesSA , extra R2500.00 for the goodwill behind VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Matt said:


> When are you uploading it to youtube?


haha! I was just about to ask the same thing


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> Ah I missed out. I will be funding @JakesSA , extra R2500.00 for the goodwill behind VapeCon


Nice one @Gizmo !


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

Matt said:


> When are you uploading it to youtube?


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Matt (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Zuma again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

Wow that is very gracious @Gizmo!! Thank you very much!


----------



## Gizmo (1/5/15)

Just PM me your bank details @JakesSA I will do it first thing monday morning.


----------



## JakesSA (1/5/15)

At the beginning of this thread I mentioned we had two SX Minis, with the proceeds of this auction to go in some way towards promoting Vapecon, details to be finalised soon.

The second SX Mini we would like to donate to VapeCon as a charity raffle prize, with the proceeds going to the Cancer Association of South Africa (CANSA) which I think is the most relevant charity insofar vaping is concerned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> At the beginning of this thread I mentioned we had two SX Minis, with the proceeds of this auction to go in some way towards promoting Vapecon, details to be finalised soon.
> 
> The second SX Mini we would like to donate to VapeCon as a charity raffle prize, with the proceeds going to the Cancer Association of South Africa (CANSA) which I think is the most relevant charity insofar vaping is concerned.


Wow man, just wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/5/15)

Wow! What an awesome thread. Entertainment and lots of generosity. 

Well done @Melinda for winning the SX 

Big congratulations to @Gizmo and Vape Club for their donations. 
This forum is just amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/15)

Congrats @Melinda you are gonna love the device! Big Kudos to @Gizmo for giving to another vendor like that! And big kudos to Vape Club for the Cancer Association raffle idea! I love you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/5/15)

Congrats @Melinda 
Better luck next time @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher 
You guys all rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

